
How Apple and Google are censoring the mobile Web - ericras
http://nypost.com/2017/08/21/how-apple-and-google-are-censoring-the-mobile-web/
======
MBCook
An app store is not the mobile web.

When asked about pornograpy Steve Jobs said they wouldn't let it in the Apple
store. If you wanted it you were free to find it with Safari.

Gab can make a version that works in a browser (if they haven't already).

